# Lemon Balm and L-theanine for anxiety/depression



## seeingisbelieving123 (Dec 27, 2011)

"Stress and anxiety plague 80% of Americans. Far from being mere annoyances, these psychological conditions have profound physical implications. It is no exaggeration to say that stress can shorten your life.

Prescription sedatives and anti-anxiety drugs have some short-term benefit in reducing symptoms, but their long-term safety and effectiveness has not been established, and they carry risks of significant side effects, tolerance (loss of efficacy) and addiction.

Lemon balm and L-theanine, on the other hand, offer powerful protection against stress and anxiety through distinct and complementary mechanisms. Both have been shown to reduce not only stress but the biological manifestations it produces in the body and brain. And both have additional neuroprotective characteristics as well. If you suffer from stress and anxiety, consider adding a combination supplement containing high-quality lemon balm and L-theanine to your health maintenance regimen".

I found L-theanine to be extremely helpful in my recovery...and lemon balm is a great nervine that I took in my Rest Formula from Pure encapsulations......consider these as part of your tools in recovery.

Check out the article by Life Extension:
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2012/jan2012_Nutrients-to-Combat-the-Modern-Stress-Epidemic_01.htm


----------

